# [LF] Vivian! [FT] Series 1-4 & WA (UPDATED 6/13)



## Invaderkad (Jun 7, 2020)

Hello! So I'm only missing 4 WA cards for my collection that I've been needing for a while now!

*I will ttrade up to 4 cards to get Vivian. (Or 3 WA)*

Looking for:
01 Vivian

Have:
041 Quillson
076 Jeremiah
080 Eugene
091 Muffy
125 Gwen
141 Nana
151 Groucho
157 Moose
174 Bettina ×2
190 Vesta
191 Marcel
195 Hamphrey
241 Hans
298 Derwin
302 Brewster
365 Peggy
388 Maelle
390 O'Hare

Welcome Amiibo

02 Hopkins
11 Boris
15 Rex
16 Stu
18 Jacob
20 Billy
30 Louie
36 Candi
37 Leopold
47 Buzz
48 Cleo

I know I'm new on here but i used to trade constantly on Tumblr. Proof will be given of the cards before sending ❤


----------



## jawsehlynn (Jun 7, 2020)

i have ursala coming in a few days, would you trade for fang or marina? c:


----------



## Invaderkad (Jun 7, 2020)

jawsehlynn said:


> i have ursala coming in a few days, would you trade for fang or marina? c:


 yes! I'll trade for Fang when you get the card in!


----------



## Invaderkad (Jun 8, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Invaderkad (Jun 13, 2020)

Update bump


----------



## Invaderkad (Jun 26, 2020)

Bump


----------



## dorimon (Dec 18, 2020)

Are there any other cards you're looking for?  I'm really interested in WA36 Candi!


----------

